# Wie installiere ich die api index.html in meinen java editor



## Johnny990 (1. Nov 2006)

hallo leute!

ich in absoluter anfänger!!!

Brauche dringend eure Hilfe! Und zwar, wie installiere ich die documentation , also die api in meinen Java editor! Bzw wie integriere ich sie darin!

hab die version jdk1.5.0.0_9 aber da ist diese index.html datei nicht dabei!
also wo bekomm ich sie her und wie integrier ich sie im editor!

hab übrigens den Editor wo so ein schnemann auf dem desktop ist

vielen Dak für jede antwort

Mfg


----------



## Wildcard (1. Nov 2006)

Johnny990 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab übrigens den Editor wo so ein schnemann auf dem desktop ist


rofl. Tolle Beschreibung  :lol:


----------



## Johnny990 (1. Nov 2006)

also : Der Editor:

Java Editor7.04a
(c) herhard Röhner

verwendete Komponenten: syn Edit1.3
UML Darstellung: Ess Modell

Unter folgendem Link ist er downzuloaden 

http://lernen.bildung.hessen.de/informatik/javaeditor/index.htm


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Nov 2006)

Johnny990 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab die version jdk1.5.0.0_9 aber da ist diese index.html datei nicht dabei!
> also wo bekomm ich sie her und wie integrier ich sie im editor!


Im JDK ist die API-Doc nicht integriert. Sie muss extra heruntergeladen werden.
Den Link zur API-Doc findest du hier: http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
Die API-Doc kannst du dann über die Konfiguration vom Java-Editor einbauen. 



			
				Johnny990 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab übrigens den Editor wo so ein schnemann auf dem desktop ist


Das ist kein Schneemann sondern Duke, das offizielle Java-Maskottchen.


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Nov 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Johnny990 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sagst du das nicht früher?  :x 

Jetzt habe ich stundenlang Editoren installiert, nur um diesen
Schneemann, der ja keiner ist, auf dem Desktop zu sehen.   

(  )


----------

